# Need ID on a Arch bar truss frame



## rideahiggins (Mar 15, 2014)

I have this arch bar truss frame I've for a while but never really knew the manufacturer. Can anybody help me ID this frame? The head badge holes seem to be vertical of each other. The fork has a raised ridge down the side. It has a New departure rear hub.


----------



## bike (Mar 15, 2014)

*chain ring*

says WESTFIELD


----------



## jpromo (Mar 15, 2014)

Fork says Mead. Frame resembles Westfield or Mead, judging by bar spacing and joint placement.


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 16, 2014)

Though the frame looks a lot like Westfield I've never seen the fork with the raised ridge on one. The fender bridges should also be curved on a Westfield.


----------



## catfish (Mar 16, 2014)

Chain ring is Westfield. Fork looks like a Mead.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 16, 2014)

Yup I agree with the others Westfield crank & Mead Fork. Still very cool arch frame .


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 16, 2014)

A Westfield made Tribune from 1920.


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 16, 2014)

That sure looks like it. But it looks like now I have another bike with the wrong fork. This looks like the fork on my Peerless. Could it have been original? or is it at least a period correct replacement?


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 16, 2014)




----------

